# Another beginner getting a race bike - Cannondale Synapse?



## BlueSwan (Jul 27, 2015)

*Another beginner seeking advice - Cannondale Synapse?*

Hey all, hopefully some of you enthusiasts out there can help a beginner out a bit.

*Who am I?
*I am 40 years old. 188 cm tall (6'2"). 82 kg (180 lb). I am slim. My torso is comparatively long compared to my legs. My local shop believes that I will probably need a size 58 model.

*What do I want with a racing bike?
*This is a question I am struggling with myself. A few years ago I bought a fairly cheap Giant cross-racer, which I have been happy with, since I like riding in our local small forests. I use that bike as an everyday bike. But I do like to go FAST and I have kind of always wanted a "proper" race bike despite the fact that I will probably only go on comparatively short rides (probably in the 10-30 km range) and probably not too frequently. I figured that if I am ever gonna get a race bike, why not get it now while I'm still not terribly old, yet not young enough to be broke.

*Which models am I looking at?
*For some reason I like Cannondale, although it would be silly of me to commit to that particular company. The advantage is that my local bike shop have loads of Cannondale cycles and I intent to buy my bike from that shop and get it fitted properly. I used to lust for the Caad10, but reading the glowing reviews for the Synapse have all but convinced me that that will be a model for me. The fact that it is a bit more forgiving yet still fast, appeals to me.

*So why don't I just buy a Synapse?
*Well, I probably will, but as a noob, I'm completely in the dark as to which model to get. By now you are probably thinking that it depends on my budget, but really, I don't have a budget as such. Basically, what I want is a good buy for my money. When I buy computers I always buy at the price point right before small increments in performance hightens the price ridiculously. In other words, I will happily pay extra for a better bike, if it is improvements that I will infact notice.

Now, my local store has the Synapse Carbon 2015 6 model from 2015 at a decent price: Racer - CANNONDALE 2015 SYNAPSE Carbon Shimano 105 6 C 58cm Matsort

I took a very short test ride on it and it felt pretty good. However, I also took a small test ride on a similarly priced CAAD10 Ultegra, which also felt good. The Synapse felt a bit softer though, which makes me think that I probably prefer that.

Now, the shop also have the mega award-winning Synapse Carbon Ultegra Disc 2015 model, but this is much more expensive (almost twice the price of the 105 model) and I don't really think that I need disc-brakes (Denmark is very FLAT and while it is also very wet, I probably won't bother riding much in the rain anyway). They also have the Synapse HI-mod Carbon Ultegra 2015 model currently discounted to a similar price to the Carbon Ultegra Disc 2015. So I am kinda lusting a bit after that one. Unfortunately they have neither of those models in my size currently at the store, so I haven't been able to test ride them (but they should be able to get them from another store in the chain) So now a few questions:

Will someone like me notice the difference between the carbon and the Hi-Mod carbon models?

Is the two ultegra models mentioned much better specced than the 105 model, to the point that someone like me will notice a big improvement.

Basically, if the answer to those questions is "no" or "barely", I will probably get the Carbon 105 6 model. If the answers are YES, then I will probably get one of the more expensive ones (which one?).

BTW, if you're thinking to suggest that I buy the cheaper model and then upgrade parts later, then I realize that that is very sensible advice, BUT I also know myself well enough to realize that I'm probably never gonna bother with upgrading and I am a complete moron with a screwdriver anyway.


----------



## joeinchi (Sep 24, 2010)

Unfortunately, no one can say with any certainty that YOU will notice a difference between more expensive components and frame material vs the 105 - Synapse 6. That's a personal judgment which also depends on your riding conditions.

105 is regarded by many as "good enough" with more expensive groups delivering smaller performance improvements. Durability and build quality is generally better in expensive groups.

There is no problem focusing on Cannondale bikes, especially, if you like the bike shop. Also, Cannondale simply makes great bikes.

I'm wondering, however, why you are not looking at the SuperSix 105 5? Your thread title indicates that you are interested in buying a "race" bike but Synapse is typically regarded as an "endurance" bike with a bigger emphasis on comfort. Also, you mentioned an interest in a CAAD10 which is the aluminum version of a SuperSix (based on geometry), so it's really not clear why you chose the Synapse.

The Synapse is a great bike--do not be mistaken. And if it fits perfectly and you love the ride quality over your local roads, then there is really no need to look any further. I just found it a little confusing that your say you want a race bike and fail to mention Cannondale's primary carbon race model.


----------



## young (Jul 24, 2015)

"Will someone like me notice the difference between the carbon and the Hi-Mod carbon models?"

hi-mod is a lighter frame. so i would say you probably wont notice the difference other then the lighter wallet.


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

A synapse is not a race bike, it's a relaxed geometry endurance bike.


It's a good bike for a 'noob.'


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

BlueSwan said:


> Will someone like me notice the difference between the carbon and the Hi-Mod carbon models?


I doubt it. Don't let that be a deal breaker for you.


> Is the two ultegra models mentioned much better specced than the 105 model, to the point that someone like me will notice a big improvement.


It's better. But not to an extent that you'd be bothered by it. I have a bike with 105 that's several years old. Still functions great. I enjoy riding it.



> Basically, if the answer to those questions is "no" or "barely", I will probably get the Carbon 105 6 model. If the answers are YES, then I will probably get one of the more expensive ones (which one?).


The answers are no/barely. Did you try out 105 and compare it to Ultegra? Test ride both, even if it's not the bike you want, you could test out a different bike just to get a feel for the shifting.



> BTW, if you're thinking to suggest that I buy the cheaper model and then upgrade parts later, then I realize that that is very sensible advice, BUT I also know myself well enough to realize that I'm probably never gonna bother with upgrading and I am a complete moron with a screwdriver anyway.


That's not really sensible. It's cheaper to buy the higher end bike up front. 

IMO you'll be happy with any of the bikes you listed given your riding conditions. It's really going to come down to your budget and whether you think you'll want "more" bike in the future.

BTW... excellent first post. Too often people come here asking silly questions with little to no background info.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

BlueSwan said:


> Hey all, hopefully some of you enthusiasts out there can help a beginner out a bit.
> 
> *Who am I?
> *I am 40 years old. 188 cm tall (6'2"). 82 kg (180 lb). I am slim. My torso is comparatively long compared to my legs. My local shop believes that I will probably need a size 58 model.
> ...


you can go fast on a cross bike also. likely, you have a 36/46 crankset, so you can if you want, change the chain rings to a 50/34 or 52/39, etc, and slap some road tires (& tubes) to the wheels

Slowing down, in my opinion..... cantilevers aren't that great. Even with nicer pads.



aureliajulia said:


> A synapse is not a race bike, it's a relaxed geometry endurance bike.
> 
> 
> It's a good bike for a 'noob.'


The "relaxed-endurance" category is a race bike. It grew out of the cobblestones from the Paris-Roubaix race, hence the Specialized Roubaix, which created that category.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

aureliajulia said:


> A synapse is not a race bike, it's a relaxed geometry endurance bike.


So the Tour de France is not a "race"? 

_Cannondale is racing SuperSix EVOs for every road stage of the Tour de France except stage 5,'the Paris-Roubaix stage', which tackles nine sections of cobbles. *There, Cannondale riders will use the Synapse endurance bike*._
Tour de France tech: Cannondale lets animals loose on the Tour | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

aureliajulia said:


> A synapse is not a race bike, it's a relaxed geometry endurance bike. It's a good bike for a 'noob.'


What a ignorant and elitist thing to say. The Synapse has been raced in the pro peleton, often in the spring classics. 

Get the Synapse, enjoy the increased stack height, run negative angle stem and look good doing it. It sure beats people buying CAAD's and running some sort of equilateral triangle spacer pyramid thing. Honestly, the best looking bike is the one that fits. I've been riding on a "endurance" LOOK for a few years and have been able to get long and low as my flexibility increased (ditched spacers, very negative stem). I've even used a cross crank on this thing. It's really done a lot and it's only until I started to really stretch my legs and mileage 80+ kilometers that I started itching for a different bike. 

Going off of what you told us it seems like you're realistic about your usage and expectations of this bike. Your post was both sensible and refreshing to read. You probably don't even _need_ a top of the line Synapse but hell go ahead and treat yourself. Get the carbon C'dale in the color that speaks to you. If I were you I'd skip the discs, but you already know that, it's not like you're climbing 1-1.6 kilometers vertical over a 50-80km ride. 

Remember bikes deprecate like rocks. 105 or Ultegra won't matter much for resale value. That said, Ultegra is a great group and you wouldn't be unreasonable in opting for it. Hi-Mod seems like throwing cash after lust. Not only is it lighter weight, but it's also slightly stiffer. These are not things you're likely to notice, and if I recall the price jump from standard carbon is substantial.


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

Wow, just chill. My last bike was a 105 carbon Synapse. 

And calling someone ignorant and elitist comes from a narrow view of that person.

Honestly, you guys would never say that to me in person.

The internet makes people brave.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

aureliajulia said:


> Wow, just chill. My last bike was a 105 carbon Synapse.
> 
> And calling someone ignorant and elitist comes from a narrow view of that person.
> 
> ...


Are you implying you'd fight over some words? 

Why not stick to the topic at hand. You said the Synapse isn't a race bike. Yet it's used by Pros in races. So explain why it's not a race bike.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

-I've ridden in Denmark and from the sounds of it your area is as flat as where I was. I agree there's no need for disc brakes. There's really no need for them on any but the most very extreme road riding but that's another debate.

-I agree with you won't notice a performace difference between 105 and Ultegra but take a closer look at the specs. Cannondale, and others, is notorious for calling a bike a "105" or whatever bike and the brakes, crank, something else isn't actually 105 (just using 105 as an example). Also, check out the wheels. Chances are the Ultegra bike comes with better wheels. Last I knew Cannondale was putting RS10 wheels on 105 bikes and to be honest those kind of suck as I learned first hand.
I have not looked at the current specs so the above may be N/A but I know back when I bought a Cannondale it was a big factor. The 105 bike had tekro brakes (which are fine) and a FSA crank and RS10 wheels which aren't really so fine.


----------



## joeinchi (Sep 24, 2010)

tlg said:


> Are you implying you'd fight over some words?


Uhm, I don't think that's what she meant.

Sure, she's a Marine and can hold her own but I think she's contrasting the tenor directed at online strangers with real world discourse, i.e. most folks are probably a lot nicer in person than they may appear online.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

contribute relatively unhelpful and arguably baseless statements aimed slightly off center dressed with somewhat derogatory references to the OP and you'll garner this kind of response.

internet posts are devoid of tone and are often misconstrued. not the first or last time this will happen. nothing else to see here, so lets move on. we're hijacking OP's thread.


----------



## Rob (Mar 3, 2004)

I have a 2014 Synapse Carbon which I think is the same frame as the 2015 model. (The 2014 won a bunch of awards as well.) This bike is fast if you need it. As other posters have mentioned, the pros use this bike to race over the cobbles when comfort is a priority, so it's plenty racy. Whether the Hi-Mod frame and the Ultegra components are worth the extra money is something no one can answer for you but there's nothing wrong with 105 components. The Hi-Mod is a big jump in price and I couldn't justify it for myself. My bike has SRAM Apex components which are not nearly at the same level as Ultegra but I'm happy with them. Like you, I'm not much of an "upgrade" guy either but I did upgrade my wheels since those are an easy upgrade.

If I were in your place and if money is not a major issue, I'd probably get the Ultegra, non-Hi-Mod, non-disc. If money is an issue, I'd go for the 105. With either bike, I might consider upgrading the wheels at some point because this can really make a difference. But you can't go wrong with any of the bikes you're considering. So in the end you should just go with your heart and pick the one that speaks to you, even if it's just because you like the color better. Then enjoy the ride.

Good luck and let us know what you chose and then post some pics.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Jay Strongbow said:


> -I've ridden in Denmark and from the sounds of it your area is as flat as where I was. I agree there's no need for disc brakes. There's really no need for them on any but the most very extreme road riding but that's another debate.
> 
> -I agree with you won't notice a performace difference between 105 and Ultegra but take a closer look at the specs. Cannondale, and others, is notorious for calling a bike a "105" or whatever bike and the brakes, crank, something else isn't actually 105 (just using 105 as an example). Also, check out the wheels. Chances are the Ultegra bike comes with better wheels. Last I knew Cannondale was putting RS10 wheels on 105 bikes and to be honest those kind of suck as I learned first hand.
> I have not looked at the current specs so the above may be N/A but I know back when I bought a Cannondale it was a big factor. The 105 bike had tekro brakes (which are fine) and a FSA crank and RS10 wheels which aren't really so fine.


Shimano hasn't accepted the cannondale bb30 standard yet, so you're not going to find a shimano crank on a cannondale, unless they build a frame around the shimano bb


----------



## BlueSwan (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks for all the useful answers. It seems that the general consensus is that the Synapse would be a good choice and that I probably wouldn't notice too much of a difference between the 105 and Ultegra models, that Hi-MOD is probably overkill and that, if anything, a better wheelset than the Shimano RS010's on the 105 would be the best upgrade - and probably a better upgrade than going from 105 to Ultegra. At least that is how I read the answers.

Unfortunately, or perhaps fortunately, it now seems that the 105 Synapse is actually the ONLY Synapse they currently still have for sale in my size (58) before they get the 2016 models. So I should probably buy that. It's just that I find the look of it fairly dull. It's in a bit boring dark grey-ish monocolor. I actually like the look of the CAAD10 much better, but I do think that the Synapse is probably a better fit for me and while the CAAD10 does look great, the color of it doesn't actually match my cycling outfit (which is all in black/red/white) at all.

I think my next step is going back to the store and taking the 105 Synapse on a bit longer test ride. And then talking to them about a possible wheel upgrade if I do buy that one.

To the poster who mentioned the Super-six, I think back when I looked more seriously at the CAAD10, I came to the conclusion that the CAAD10 was probably better value for money, but I might have been wrong about that. One advantage of the super-six is that they actually have it in "my" colours. Might take a new look at that, although I still am inclined to believe that the Synapse is a good fit for me.


----------



## BlueSwan (Jul 27, 2015)

tednugent said:


> you can go fast on a cross bike also. likely, you have a 36/46 crankset, so you can if you want, change the chain rings to a 50/34 or 52/39, etc, and slap some road tires (& tubes) to the wheels


Right! The thing is that I bought my cross-racer as an every day bike for all uses. This means that I have equipped it with all sorts of stuff that makes it useless for racing, but very good for shopping, riding in woods, etc. It was a pretty cheap cross-racer with a Sora build anyway. I am very very happy with it, but it would still be nice with a bike solely for riding roads.


----------



## Shuffleman (Sep 4, 2013)

The Synapse and the Caad are both excellent bikes with slightly different geometry as stated by others in the thread. I do not think that you will find a "Wow" factor if you go from 105 to Ultegra. They both get the job done, shift well and hold up. The Ultegra equipped models will generally have other upgrades like in the wheels, brakes and crank as well. Again, the difference is there but it will not necessarily floor you. If you have the money and it will not negatively impact you financially than I would go for the Ultegra version but it is not that big of a deal. As long as I like the frame, I would be fine with either groupset.
The best advice that I can offer is to forget about terms like race and relaxed. Go with the bike that fits the best. You can race with any bike. Those are really silly terms or labels that we put on things. I am 47, which is older than you, but I can say that my first road bike was a relaxed geometry bike. My current one is a more traditional and lower geometry. It was just more comfortable. Keep in mind that as we age our bodies change a little and what was comfortable a few years ago my not be today. Not to mention injuries. I have a torn hip and the lower I get the more comfortable the bike is. It sounds counter intuitive but it is my reality. I can ride on my hybrid for 5 minutes before the pain sets in. I can ride my road bike 60-80 miles and the pain is only mild.
Pick the frame first and then worry about the groupsets. The frame will determine your comfort.


----------



## ColaJacket (Apr 13, 2015)

BlueSwan said:


> Unfortunately, or perhaps fortunately, it now seems that the 105 Synapse is actually the ONLY Synapse* they currently still have for sale in my size (58)* before they get the 2016 models. So I should probably buy that. It's just that I find the look of it fairly dull. It's in a bit boring dark grey-ish monocolor. I actually like the look of the CAAD10 much better, but I do think that the Synapse is probably a better fit for me and while the CAAD10 does look great, the color of it doesn't actually match my cycling outfit (which is all in black/red/white) at all.


At your height, most of the charts say that you should be riding a 60cm bike. I'm not saying that is necessarily the case, but you probably should see if they have a 60cm bike to road test, just to be able to compare the 58cm bike to. 

I'd also recommend finding a LBS that stocks bikes other than Cannondale, just so that you will have a non-Cannondale bike to compare your Cannondale road tests. Just consider it a little insurance against buyer's remorse. If you try another brand and the Cannondale feels just as good or better, then you won't wonder later on if you should have bought a different brand. 

And the 105 is almost as good as the Ultegra. It's doubtful that someone new would notice a huge difference. And as you get more experienced, and parts wear out, you can always upgrade the worn out parts to Ultegra. 

Compare the Synapse against the Super6 or CAAD10 in back-to-back road tests to see if you notice any differences. Make sure that they are all using 105s, and that the tires are inflated to the same psi, as tire pressure can make a big difference in how smooth/rough the bike rides. If you don't notice a difference, then get the less expensive bike. (Now, if the difference in price is very small, then get the better bike regardless of price.)

GH


----------



## timeless (Jun 2, 2007)

I just add in. I own a supersix 105 from 2012. It has served me very well over the pass few years.

I have put around 6500 miles on it. I ran the stock wheels to around 6000 miles and they were only replaced because well my car got hit with it on the bike rake and the wheels got damaged. That should give you something to think about I put 6000 miles on that bike and the only parts that got replaced/ upgraded from stock during all that time the only parts replaced or upgrade was the wear parts (chain, cassette, brake pads and tires). 
I test road a CAAD 10 and it was a lot rougher or a ride over the supersix and the supersix just wants to go a little better but that really is it.
I have friends who been on Synapse for about the same length of time doing the same rides I do. They love it.


----------

